# Jewelmint + DIY!



## AmourAnnette (Mar 10, 2011)

My Jewelmint pieces arrived a few days ago and.... I LOVE them!

Metal Mosaic Ring





Miro Bracelet





I really liked the idea behind these bracelets, but I didn't like the gold bands, and paying $30 for them wasn't worth it to me when I could make my own!

Jewelmint's





My DIY version  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />





Colors are more accurate in this one:





Thoughts?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Also, have you ordered anything from Jewelmint? If so, what did you think?


----------



## jeanarick (Mar 11, 2011)

I had never heard of jewelmint and quite frankly, I like your DIY better!!!  Very nice, have you considered selling them? I do like that mosaic ring.  I love jewelry pieces that make a statement.


----------



## vixie13 (Mar 11, 2011)

That mosaic ring is off the hook! And your DIY is much more fab then the premade ones! I always make my own jewerly inspired by the stuff I see in the store. Particually Lia Sophia stuff.


----------



## AmourAnnette (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Jean, Jewelmint is an online jewelry "club", every month they send you jewelry picks you can buy for $30 each. I don't think I'm allowed to post my invitation link, but you can sign up at their website without one  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

And yes, I have considered selling them on Etsy. I'll let you know if I do!


----------



## Geek2 (Mar 13, 2011)

I really like your DIY better but the Jewelmint pieces are cute too.


----------



## katana (Mar 13, 2011)

Your DIY bracelettes are much prettier  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks for sharing your jewelmint haul with us.


----------

